# new bike



## paxterg (13 Sep 2011)

I was looking to buy a MTB to keep me riding over the winter (I am a dedicated roadie). I was considering doing some gravel track riding and some off roading, nothing too serious! I was considering buying a 2012 Trek 4500 Disc. The spec is as follows:
Features 27-speed drivetrain is lightweight, yet durable Shimano hydraulic disc brakes provide better, more predictable braking in all conditions Bontrager XR2 tires feature dedicated off-road tread Oversize Bontrager handlebar and stem are lighter and stiffer
Frameset
Frame Alpha Gold Aluminum w/semi-integrated head tube, formed down tube w/integrated gusset, formed top tube, monostay seatstay, forged dropouts w/rack & fender mounts, replaceable derailleur hanger
Front Suspension SR Suntour XCM w/30mm stanchions, coil spring & preload, hydraulic lockout, 100mm travel
Wheels Shimano RM35 alloy center lock hubs; Bontrager AT-850 disc 32-hole rims
Tires Bontrager XR2, wire bead, 26x2.1" Drivetrain Shifters Shimano Alivio M430, 9 speed
Front Derailleur Shimano Acera
Rear Derailleur Shimano Deore M591
Crank Shimano Alivio M4308, 44/32/22
Cassette Shimano HG20-9 11-34, 9 speed
Pedals Wellgo alloy platform
Saddle Bontrager Evoke 1
Seat Post Bontrager SSR, 31.6mm, 20mm offset
Handlebars Bontrager Low Riser, 31.8mm, 15mm rise, 9 degree sweep
Stem Bontrager Race Lite, 31.8mm
Grips Bontrager SSR
Headset 1-1/8" threadless, semi-integrated, semi-cartridge bearings
Brakeset Shimano M446 hydraulic disc brakes
Is this a decent bike / spec? It is gonna cost around £600. Any help / thoughts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## HebdenBiker (13 Sep 2011)

If you like the bike and it fits you, then for £600 that's not bad. If you want to check out other options for budget hardtails, try Merlin, Cube, Focus, Boardman.


----------



## spence (14 Sep 2011)

On first glance doesn't look too bad at this price point. Check out how far up the range the frame goes, this will give you and idea on upgrade economics. Is it the green/white/black colour scheme?

Few quick points:
Bad - Suntour forks, not good. Heavy and 30mm stanchions will be more prone to flex.
- Alivio crankset, cheap and nasty. BB won't make it through a winter.
- Headset similar.
- XR2 tyres, good for summer/dry'ish conditions, you'll need some MudX or Trailrakers for the winter.
Good - Deore brakes, excellent value and work as well if not better than stuff 2 or 3 x the price.
- Bonty finishing kit is generally OK


----------



## paxterg (14 Sep 2011)

spence said:


> On first glance doesn't look too bad at this price point. Check out how far up the range the frame goes, this will give you and idea on upgrade economics. Is it the green/white/black colour scheme?
> 
> Few quick points:
> Bad - Suntour forks, not good. Heavy and 30mm stanchions will be more prone to flex.
> ...


----------



## paxterg (14 Sep 2011)

Yes it is the green/ black bike. I really like the colour scheme and this is what initially attracted me to the bike. I had been looking at a GT Avalanch, it had rock shock forks, better tyres but the brakes were not as good and the frame / colour scheme did not turn me on at all. i don't mind if I have to upgrade the tyres / crank / bottom bracket after the first season as I am used to doing upgrades like this on my road bike. I even dont mind replacing the forks sometime down the line. Is ths bike worthy of these upgrades? The groupset looks like a mish mash of various Shimano levels, Alivio, Acera, Deore, I dont mind this as long as they work reasonably well under duress. I presume the bike is fairly heavy, Trek provide no weight listings. I will get to feel the bike next week when my LBS gets it in!


----------



## GilesM (14 Sep 2011)

Some of the components aren't the best however they could just be replaced as they wear, but the forks are bad, and would be bad from new, they are heavy and don't really do much in the way of what suspension forks should do, at that price I would definately look for abike with the cheaper Rockshox forks rather than suntour. The GT Avalanche is pretty good, very good price from Wiggle right now:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/gt-avalanche-10-disc-2011/

I agree the colour is a bit pish, but the brakes would be okay and as you mention, it comes with the Rockshox forks.


----------



## spence (14 Sep 2011)

Agree with Giles, cheap RS would be better than anything Suntour. You only really need the brakes at the bottom of the hill but you need the forks all the way down.


----------



## Cubist (14 Sep 2011)

That Trek you link to is going to be pretty heavy as well. There's not much to recommend it I'm afraid, against some pretty cool stuff out there at the moment. Check the new range of Carrera's from Halfords, but also look at Cube Acid, http://www.tredz.co....CFYMKfAodtyYaOA

No what MTB thread would be complete without a look at a Merlin Malt, or Genesis, either the Core 10 or the 20 if you can find it discounted into budget..... here we go.
This. Better than the Trek in every conceivable way except the chainset, but you can get a Deore Hollowtech with BB for 60 quid online) 
http://www.evanscycl...n-bike-ec024740


----------



## GilesM (14 Sep 2011)

Cubist said:


> No what MTB thread would be complete without a look at a Merlin Malt, or Genesis, either the Core 10 or the 20 if you can find it discounted into budget..... here we go.
> This. Better than the Trek in every conceivable way except the chainset, but you can get a Deore Hollowtech with BB for 60 quid online)
> http://www.evanscycl...n-bike-ec024740



Looks like a good deal.


----------



## paxterg (14 Sep 2011)

Jeez are the shocks really that bad? My LBS told me Suntour make Rock Shock and he has never had a problem with them!! The last suspension bike I had was a Raleigh Activator way back in the early nineties. Surely even these shocks have come a long way since then? My initial thoughts were to replace the shocks after a couple of years, as it is an expensive upgrade. But now I am not so sure. Whatever I buy at this price range (£600) is gonna have some compromise. I like the look of the Trek but could I live with shocks that are so appallingly bad? Similiarly could I live with that GT Avalanche frame, it is one ugly bike!!


----------



## Zoiders (14 Sep 2011)

My issue with the Trek at that price point is that they are complete pigs in the weight department as an entire package, they are not what I would call a sprightly ride.

The Alivio chainset will be fine though even if it's cheap and heavy and will last as well as more pricey options, the square taper BB will probably outlast an external for winter use.

I am looking at a new MTB right now and I have been considering the Decathlon Rock rider

http://www.btwincycle.com/EN/8-1-2011-170473852/#taille-coloris


----------



## cjb (14 Sep 2011)

Cubist said:


> That Trek you link to is going to be pretty heavy as well. There's not much to recommend it I'm afraid, against some pretty cool stuff out there at the moment. Check the new range of Carrera's from Halfords, but also look at Cube Acid, http://www.tredz.co....CFYMKfAodtyYaOA
> 
> No what MTB thread would be complete without a look at a Merlin Malt, or Genesis, either the Core 10 or the 20 if you can find it discounted into budget..... here we go.
> This. Better than the Trek in every conceivable way except the chainset, but you can get a Deore Hollowtech with BB for 60 quid online)
> http://www.evanscycl...n-bike-ec024740




Listen to Cubist's advice, Paxterg, his research is always very good.


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Sep 2011)

The suntour xcms aren't all that bad. Depends what rides you're gonna do and you said nothing too extreme. They are as good as rockshox darts. The claim that a cheap rockshox beats ANY suntour is wrong.

My rockshox are the entry level Recon, which are good but not any lighter than xcms.

Stu


----------



## paxterg (14 Sep 2011)

I had considered the Decathlon bike, one of the guys in my club has one and he swears by it. I think brand snobbery and the fact that the small frame is over 28lb put me off. That old word "compromise" is burning away at the back of my mind, unless I spend big money, which I cant afford, I am going to have to cut corners!


----------



## Zoiders (14 Sep 2011)

28 lbs for an entry level MTB with hydro discs is in fact rather good and last years pimpy wheel set is always cropping up for sale on local MTB forums so it's a worth while upgrade to save for.


----------



## smithy92 (15 Sep 2011)

Halfords are doing 20% off all carreras this weekend. That would make their Carrera Fury £429. With SRAM X5 groupset and a variant of the air sprung Radion fork.

Just a thought.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (15 Sep 2011)

Check out this machine. I think it is hard to find a better bike for the money.


----------



## Cubist (15 Sep 2011)

smithy92 said:


> Halfords are doing 20% off all carreras this weekend. That would make their Carrera Fury £429. With SRAM X5 groupset and a variant of the air sprung Radion fork.
> 
> Just a thought.



I would recommend the Fury, but only if the OP fits a 20" ..... they're nearly all sold out now. After all we've said about the Suntour fork, that Epicon Air reviews quite well. 

I've sat on a Fury and loved the way it felt, long slack head angle, and short seat stays...it'll manual like a good'un.

Edited to add

And now they've launched the 2011 range, the bike has a Raidon Fork, .... and plenty of sizes . Sorry, yeah, great bike. Great Spec, amazing deal.


----------



## paxterg (15 Sep 2011)

So the Suntour fork aint too bad then?


----------



## Cubist (16 Sep 2011)

paxterg said:


> So the Suntour fork aint too bad then?



They differ across the range. Early XCM XCT and other short travel coil sprung forks were poorly/un- damped and heavy. Some only has a preload adjust which made them a bit bouncy. They are prolific on £500 bikes, and reviewers are being kinder to them as long as they are the damped versions. They ended up with a bit of a reputation.

The Epicon fork is airsprung. It reviews very well on the 2009/10 Fury, but I have no idea about the Raidon on the current version. No reason why it should be a bad choice.


----------



## paxterg (21 Sep 2011)

Has anyone any experience of the 2012 Trek 4300 disc. It feels lighter than other Treks I have tried out (mainly the 4500 disc) The groupset isn't great, Acera. These would be replaced eventually, just like the tyres and maybe the forks if I thought it was worth it.


----------

